# Pope Motobike



## JO BO (Jan 16, 2022)

What years were this style of Pope Motobike badges used? Westfield Mass

Looks offset...probably angle of pic


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2022)

I think that is teens to 1922. In 1923 it became Westfield MFG.


----------



## JO BO (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks for the info. Probably early teens you think? Have a great day. Jo Bo


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2022)

JO BO said:


> Thanks for the info. Probably early teens you think? Have a great day. Jo Bo



14  and up


----------



## oddball (Jan 16, 2022)

Yep Ed is right 1914 or 1915 Jo Bo, 1916 Motobike would be Westfield mfg.


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2022)

I have some lit showing 1913 is when the motobike 1st came out, *without* trussrods on fork. Have to dig it up. Pretty rare machine.

Here is the 1914 model showing *with* the trussrods.


----------



## oddball (Jan 17, 2022)

Not sure it was sold in 1913


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2022)

oddball said:


> Not sure it was sold in 1913



Good point, this image was from a program for the 1913 Motorcycle show in Chicago. Most likely a preview for next years line.


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## JO BO (Jan 17, 2022)

Wow thanks for all that great information...special and terrific bike!  Suppose parts would be hard to find on this puppy?


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2022)

2018 Ann Arbor bike of the year.


----------

